# tea



## Haroon

Hi everybody : Could anyone tell me an Arabic word for " tea " in the following ut 5 fresh chopped garlic cloves in acup.Pour hot water over the garlic and let it soak.strain out the garlic pieces and add the TEA to the solution( another solution of course ).


----------



## Abu Bishr

What about شاي (ناشف)ـ or rather الشاي (الناشف)ـ ?


----------



## Mahaodeh

شاي is tea in general or dried (black) tea.  If it's green that's when it's specified.


----------



## Haroon

Hi Abu Bishr and Mahaodeh       I think that Tea here refers to the outcome of the chopped garlic with hot water , so what can we say about the outcome of a certain substance plus hot water....Thanks for your help .


----------



## Abu Bishr

What about الشاي الحاصل or something like that?


----------



## Haroon

It may be right , but , as you see , it may ,to a great extent ,confuse the readers.


----------



## cherine

Haroon said:


> Hi Abu Bishr and Mahaodeh I think that Tea here refers to the outcome of the chopped garlic with hot water , so what can we say about the outcome of a certain substance plus hot water....Thanks for your help .


Hi Haroon,
The outcome of the chooped garlic with the hot water is referred to with the word "solution".
I wouldn't put tea on garlic, myself  but you're the one with the recipe, so maybe if you could give us more details we can understand what it is about.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Haroon said:


> It may be right , but , as you see , it may ,to a great extent ,confuse the readers.


 
I don't think so.  We do say شاي أعشاب for herbal tea.  It's a new use, probably due to literal translation from English.


----------



## Haroon

Thank you Cherine , and good point Mahaodeh.Here is the context that speaks about ( something) that will be added to a formula :                 "Put five fresh chopped garlic cloves in a cup.Pour hot water over the garlic and let it soak for about 15 minutes.Strain out the garlic ( or use a tea ball).Discard the garlic pieces and add the TEA to the formula."                 Again after some lines the text demonstrates another element or exactly herb  that may be added to the same formula :                 " Soak a teaspoon (you may also use a tea bag) of the catnip in hot water for 15 minutes.Do not boil .Remove the herb and add the TEA to the formula ".Someone has told me that tea here may be نقيع  or سائل  or محلول.All the choices are not convincing. what are your point of view?


----------



## ayed

Haroon said:


> Thank you Cherine , and good point Mahaodeh.Here is the context that speaks about ( something) that will be added to a formula : "Put five fresh chopped garlic cloves in a cup.Pour hot water over the garlic and let it soak for about 15 minutes.Strain out the garlic ( or use a tea ball).Discard the garlic pieces and add the TEA to the formula." Again after some lines the text demonstrates another element or exactly herb that may be added to the same formula : " Soak a teaspoon (you may also use a tea bag) of the catnip in hot water for 15 minutes.Do not boil .Remove the herb and add the TEA to the formula ".Someone has told me that tea here may be نقيع or سائل or محلول.All the choices are not convincing. what are your point of view?


Add the tea to the garlic solution
*أضف الشاي إلى نقيع الثوم*


----------



## Haroon

Hi ayed:would you mind reading the thread from the begining?Thanks alot.


----------



## cherine

Sorry Haroon, but you just repeated the same sentences of the first post. Could you give us any more info? Maybe the "ingredients"? The title of the text/recipe you're dealing with?


----------



## suma

Hi Haroon,

I think that whenever you make a solution by steeping some herbs or what have you in hot water it's called a *tincture or infusion*.

The problem is if you use the word "tea" one assumes you mean traditional tea (black tea, orange peeko tea, darjiling tea, whatever).

So I'd say "...then add this tincture to the formula (solution)." And I think that the Arabic words already given would work fine as a translation for tincture نقيع or سائل or محلول.


----------



## Haroon

cherine said:


> Sorry Haroon, but you just repeated the same sentences of the first post. Could you give us any more info? Maybe the &quot;ingredients&quot;? The title of the text/recipe you're dealing with?


 
Sorry Cherine , that is all what I have .
Thank you Suma. It seems that there is no way out .I should use any of the words already mentioned.I am so grateful and sorry for this waste of time.


----------



## xebonyx

Haroon said:


> Sorry Cherine , that is all what I have .
> Thank you Suma. It seems that there is no way out .I should use any of the words already mentioned.I am so grateful and sorry for this waste of time.



 Haroon-  I'm sure no one felt as if you wasted anyone's time. You actually taught me something. Every person's questions on here are equally important and educational.


----------



## elroy

I suggest السائل المصفى.

ضع خمسة أسنان طازجة من الثوم في كوب. ضف الماء الساخنة ودع الثوم ينتقع في الماء ثم صف الماء لإزالة قطع الثوم المتبقية وضف السائل المصفى إلى المحلول.​


----------



## Haroon

Thank you elroy 
 you get السائل المصفى from your understanding of the text ( I thought), as  dictionaries have nothing to do with this sense regarding the word tea , and this made me confused.


----------



## elroy

My translation was a contextual one.  I think what's important here is for the recipe to be clear and for anyone using it to know what he needs to do.  I think السائل المصفى provides that clarity.


----------



## asadxyz

Salaam :
How is "*الاستخلاص بالغلي " ?*


----------



## elroy

asadxyz said:


> Salaam :
> How is "*الاستخلاص بالغلي " ?*


 That wouldn't work. It refers to a process and not an actual substance.


----------



## suma

Although this thread has gotten lots of attention as it is, but for some reason I want to add another suggestion .

Here goes:
_"...then take this garlic infused liquid and add it to the other solution..." (my re-wording of: _and add the TEA to the solution( another solution of course) ). 

فخذ هذا السائل المنقوع بالثوم وأضفه إلى المحلول ....​


----------



## elroy

suma said:


> السائل المنقوع بالثوم


 لا أظن أن هذا التعبير صحيح فالسائل لا يُنقع بالثوم بل الثوم في السائل. ​


----------



## asadxyz

elroy said:


> That wouldn't work. It refers to a process and not an actual substance.


salaam:
If we replace it with "مادة مستخلصة "  or  "محلول مستخلص "then will it work ?


----------



## suma

elroy said:


> لا أظن أن هذا التعبير صحيح فالسائل لا يُنقع بالثوم بل الثوم في السائل. ​


 

الذي تقترحه غير معقول، فالثوم ينقع في السائل إذاً فيصبح السائل منقوعاً بالثوم.   مش كدا ؟


----------



## elroy

asadxyz said:


> salaam:
> If we replace it with "مادة مستخلصة " or "محلول مستخلص "then will it work ?


 Those phrases do refer to substances but they wouldn't be accurate in this context because the tea referred to here isn't extracted from anything; it is simply the product of soaking the garlic in hot water. It's "garlic tea," if you will. 





suma said:


> الذي تقترحه غير معقول، فالثوم ينقع في السائل إذاً فيصبح السائل منقوعاً بالثوم. مش كدا ؟


 لأ، مش كدا  لأنه الثوم يصبح منقوعًا بعد أن يتم نقعه في الماء. بإمكانك إذن أن تقول مثلاً "الماء الذي نُقع فيه الثوم".


----------



## suma

Elroy,
Just off the top of my head, please consider the following:

الثوم ينقع في السائل إذاً فيصبح السائل منقوعاً بالثوم

الشعر يُكتب على السبورة  =  السبورة مكتوباً عليها

It's not an exact match, but I think it serves to clarify my point.


----------



## elroy

suma said:


> الثوم ينقع في السائل إذاً فيصبح السائل منقوعاً بالثوم
> 
> الشعر يُكتب على السبورة = السبورة مكتوباً عليها


 You used a preposition, which makes a huge difference. 

السبورة مكتوبٌ عليها شعر، ولكن الشعر مكتوب على السبورة

(Notice that مكتوب is مرفوع in the first sentence as it is خبر مؤخر.)

You could say الماء المنقوع فيه الثوم but not الماء المنقوع بالثوم. What is منقوع is the thing that is soaked, steeped, etc., not the water in which it is placed.

الغني provides the following definition:

*مَنْقُوعٌ* - [ن ق ع]. (مفع. من نَقَعَ). "زَبِيبٌ مَنْقُوعٌ" : زَبِيبٌ تُرِكَ فِي الْمَاءِ حَتَّى يَنْحَلَّ

I hope that helps clarify my point.


----------



## cherine

I'm not sure my contribution will help, but when we ننقع الثوم في سائل the liquid/solution is called منقوع الثوم . The garlic itself will be الثوم المنقوع .


----------



## suma

(Notice that مكتوب is مرفوع in the first sentence as it is خبر مؤخر.)

Oops about that you're right. I edited the sentence before posting and forgot to change that.

I'm getting a headache now over this, but I'm still not convinced.
Your alternative wording is indeed perfectly correct, but I'm not sure yet that my wording is incorrect or is misleading as to which thing is the soaked object.


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> the liquid/solution is called منقوع الثوم .


 Yes but in that case منقوع is used as a noun with a special meaning, not as an adjective literally meaning "soaked."


suma said:


> Your alternative wording is indeed perfectly correct, but I'm not sure yet that my wording is incorrect or is misleading as to which thing is the soaked object.


 It may be clear from the context, but it's not technically correct. You wouldn't say "the garlic-soaked liquid" in English would you?


----------



## cherine

This difficulty of finding *the* correct answer is something most -if not all- of us agree upon 
So, I guess we better leave it at this point, at least for a while, till we can get better or clearer ideas.


----------



## suma

elroy said:


> It may be clear from the context, but it's not technically correct. You wouldn't say "the garlic-soaked liquid" in English would you?


 
Well that's exactly what I said in the older posts. I used the word _infused _which is one of the meanings of naqa3a.

_"...then take this garlic infused liquid and add it to the other solution..." (my re-wording of: _and add the TEA to the solution( another solution of course) ). 

Also, _garlic-soaked liquid  _sounds like correct/acceptable English to me. But Cherine's last advice must be heeded.
Thank you Cherine
Thank you Elroy


----------



## ayed

I think Haroon wants this :
add tea to the solution 
*أضف ورق الشاهي/الشاي إلى نقاعة الثوم*


----------

